# Which antenna?



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what antenna I will need to pickup the stations shown. zip code is 33881. Winter Haven, Florida.

I was thinking of using the Winegard HD7698P mounted 20 feet above ground on a pole or triangulated tower.

I'm hoping to pickup HD stations without any snow. What do you guys think?


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

More geographical info


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You also need to know the signal/noise ratio in order to predict pic. quality.
http://www.cctv-information.co.uk/i/Signal_to_Noise_Ratio
You gonna' rotate that antenna?


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for your response.  My reply is in blue.



Yoyizit said:


> You also need to know the signal/noise ratio in order to predict pic. quality. How do I figure that out?
> http://www.cctv-information.co.uk/i/Signal_to_Noise_Ratio
> You gonna' rotate that antenna? I was hoping not to have to. I want to set it up the first time and never touch it again if possible. It's not out of the question though if that is my only option.


----------



## protechplumbing (Sep 22, 2008)

Could I use this multi-directional instead?

http://about.pricegrabber.com/searc...h=DB8 Multidirectional/st=query&mode=about_tv&


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

re: the 20', there is the optical horizon, the radio horizon and the geometric horizon.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon
TV signals are line of sight, maybe a little longer.

If you don't have a lot of test equip., look at what antennas other people have and the pic quality they get on each station, pull the antenna specs, and figure out what antenna might get you what stations to what level of quality.
Since TV stations have an interest in your seeing their pic., write to the station engineers for recommendations.

I thought everyone in FL was rich.
http://zipskinny.com/index.php?zip=33881


----------

